# Prepper websites like Whiskey Militia or Woot?



## djbcktt (Feb 11, 2013)

Are there websites like Whiskey Militia that sells prepper stuff?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Personaly I really like using ebay. just got to know what your after and do your resurch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Site sponsors are worth checking out


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

Steep and Cheep sells more outdoor/camping/hiking oriented stuff. Tents, sleeping bags, hiking and rock climbing hardware, plus outdoor style clothing and stuff. Not strictly prepper but you never know when something you cant live without might roll through the gates.


----------

